# Last chance for guesses! Find out in 1 day!Please take a guess for me- boy or girl :D



## Kabel91

Hi all, please take a guess whether or not you think I'm having a boy or girl. We have a beautiful boy who not long turned 1 and would love to know your guesses on his little brother or sister. This scan was abdominal at 12w 5d. I'm now 18w3d. I know there's not a clear nub but any guesses are greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance :)
 



Attached Files:







edited_1456224205821~2.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 44









edited_1456224237666~2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 47









edited_1456224186488~2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Laroawan

Can't see much but my guess is girl


----------



## Kabel91

Thank you for your guess! We hope to find out in a couple of weeks :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl too for you :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

I think girl too! X


----------



## MerryAnn

My guess is girl, too :)


----------



## Kabel91

Thank you all so much for your guesses! With my son it was so obvious he was a boy at 11w6d so when I seen these scans I was wondering if the boy bits were hiding as ny husbands side is so boy dominant! It woulf be wonderful to have a little girl although I wouldn't mind another boy, as long as bub is healthy. I'm so excited to find out and will definitely keep everyone updated and see whether or not we confirm the girl guesses I have been getting :D


----------



## Avo82

I'm thinking girl x


----------



## Kabel91

Thank you for your guess Avo82 :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Kabel91

Thank you for your guess Bevziibubble! I love the little stork :)


----------



## Kabel91

Any more guesses?


----------



## FayDanielle

I think girl also xx


----------



## Kabel91

Thank you for your guess FayDanielle :D


----------



## Kabel91

Last chance to guess! we find out in 1 day :D


----------



## Kmx

I guess girl


----------



## takingforever

Im going to be odd and say boy!! Good luck for scan xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I think girl to


----------



## caro103

I think girl too! xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Guessing girl


----------



## Jbree

Girl for sure!


----------



## FayDanielle

Good luck for your scan xx


----------



## Kabel91

Thank you! Only 12hrs to go. Don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## Kabel91

It's a boy! Our son is going to have a brother to get into mischief with :D


----------



## Laroawan

Congratulations!


----------



## FayDanielle

Wow, you had a lot of girl guesses too!

Congratulations xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## BabyLuv88

Congrats !!!


----------



## caro103

Ooh congratulations! X


----------



## Dolly nurse

Boy!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cute! Congratulations on your baby boy!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------

